# Cream of Broccoli soup



## Cheryl J

Hi all, here is the starting base I use for Cream of Broccoli soup, it's from allrecipes.  I've made so many versions over the years and in my humble opinion, this is one of the best. 

Best Cream Of Broccoli Soup Recipe - Allrecipes.com

My additions are to add some cubed potatoes to the simmering veggies, and a couple of cloves of chopped garlic.  I also use the whole broccoli, not just the florets as the recipe calls for.   A mixture of half and half with the milk does wonders, as does a dash or two of cayenne pepper. 

Also, I don't puree it in the blender.  As Ina Garten says, "I don't want baby food."  lol.  I just use a potato masher to keep the texture. 

Another thing , there is no need to use a separate pan for the roux.  Just sprinkling some flour on the cooked veggies and cooking it through works fine. Add your milk until it's the consistency you like and enjoy.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for posting this. 
I don't do a lot with cream soups and like to see a TNT recipe that someone endorses.
And it will give me an opportunnity to use my stick blender!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My ingredient list is the same, I steam the chopped broccoli until tender. I save the steaming water.  Once the broccoli is tender, I sauté it with the onion, celery (and garlic) in butter, sprinkle the flour over and cook it out a little.  Then I use the steaming water as "broth", must have something in it, it's green!  Then add in my 1/2 & 1/2 at the end.  No stick blender needed unless you want to chop up the broccoli a bit more.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice, Cheryl!  Similar to mine, except I don't use any flour, I peel, chop, and boil the broccoli stalks and some florets in chicken broth, then use the "boat motor".  Add a few nonblended florets too.  Sometimes I use Half and Half, sometimes not.  And Velveeta, added off heat!


----------



## Kayelle

I do mine the same but  I like a smoother soup so I use my stick blender,especially to blend in the stalks, leaving some of the tender florets to float around. I almost always add a small brick of Velveeta cheese cubes at the end and heat till blended.

Thanks for the reminder, it's a wonderful and easy stick to the ribs comfort food.


----------



## Zhizara

Hey, KL  Nice to see you!  Where have your been hiding?  Are you back?


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you all for your replies and sharing your methods.    I just might have to get myself a stick blender/boat motor.  lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you all for your replies and sharing your methods.    I just might have to get myself a stick blender/boat motor.  lol



Oh, I can't make pumpkin soup without my boat motor...


----------



## Zhizara

Okay, what's a boat motor, a portable mixer, maybe?  Please, y'all, don't confuse the Z.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A stick blender...Emeril always calls it a boat motor.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> Okay, what's a boat motor, a portable mixer, maybe?  Please, y'all, don't confuse the Z.



http://www.viewpoints.com/Cuisinart-SmartStick-Hand-Blender-CSB-77-review-7f731


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Cuisinart SmartStick Hand Blender CSB-77 Featured Review by darlyn63 – Viewpoints.com
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19436



Shouldn't the bottom part of that motor be IN the barrel?


----------



## CWS4322

When I make a "cream of" soup that includes potatoes/squash/pumpkin/carrots, I use the "boat motor" on 1/2 of the veggies and return that to the rest of the pot. This thickens the soup without having to add flour. Want it thicker? Blend more of the veggies. I can reduce the amount of milk/cream considerably by using the potatoes or other veggies as the thickening agent (and the whipped potatoes add a creaminess).I never add Velveeta...come to think of it, I can't recall the last time I bought Velveeta...


----------



## Andy M.

*Cream of ??? Soup*

The Culinary Institute of America, in their _"Book Of Soups"_, identifies a cream soup base with interchangeable main ingredients.


"CREAM OF" SOUP

Main Ingredient
¼ C	Olive Oil
1¼ C	Chopped Onion
1 	Celery Stalk, chopped
1 	Leek, chopped
¼ C	All-Purpose Flour
6 C	Chicken Broth
½ C	Heavy Cream, heated
TT 	Lemon Juice
TT	Salt & Pepper 


For the Main Ingredient you can add any one of the following:

2 Lb of Broccoli
2 Lb of Celery
3 Lb of Asparagus

I've made it with the broccoli and it's very good.


----------



## Cheryl J

That's a good standard base.  Would be good with just potatoes, too, or cauliflower.  Broccoli is my fave.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Shouldn't the bottom part of that motor be IN the barrel?



I'd just washed it....


----------



## Kayelle

Zhizara said:


> Hey, KL  Nice to see you!  Where have your been hiding?  Are you back?



Thanks for the shout out Z, it's good to see you too. I've been around, just not posting much lately. We did travel to Russia in the last few weeks and the latest story is at the website if you're interested. Travels Around the World With Steve & Kathy


----------



## farmertrish

Andy M. said:


> The Culinary Institute of America, in their _"Book Of Soups"_, identifies a cream soup base with interchangeable main ingredients.
> 
> 
> "CREAM OF" SOUP
> 
> Main Ingredient
> ¼ C    Olive Oil
> 1¼ C    Chopped Onion
> 1     Celery Stalk, chopped
> 1     Leek, chopped
> ¼ C    All-Purpose Flour
> 6 C    Chicken Broth
> ½ C    Heavy Cream, heated
> TT     Lemon Juice
> TT    Salt & Pepper
> 
> 
> For the Main Ingredient you can add any one of the following:
> 
> 2 Lb of Broccoli
> 2 Lb of Celery
> 3 Lb of Asparagus
> 
> I've made it with the broccoli and it's very good.



Thank you for posting this! I had a base recipe for cream soup years ago and lost it. This one seems a lot like it.


----------

